# horny goat weed dose?



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

bought some hornygoat weed complex

each cap provides

std horny goat weed ext dry conc(5:1) 200mg

equiv epimedium sagittatum 1000mg

providing icariin 4mg

tribulas fruit ext dry (5:1) 20mg

equiv trib terrestris dry leaf 100mg

providing saponins 4mg

maca ext dry 20mg (5:1)

equiv lepidium meyenii 100mg

providing b-ecdysone 0.1g

korean ginseng ext dry (4:1) 20mg

equiv panax ginseng dry leaf 80mg

providing ginsenosides 1mg

std ginkgo biloba extract dry (50:1) 10mg

equiv ginkgo biloba dry leaf 500mg

providing ginkgo flavonglycosides 2.4mg

terpene lactones 0.6mg

using as part of pct for libido, how many caps a day do u reckon ishould take?


----------



## Vitruvian (Jan 7, 2009)

Let me do a little checking.... but I think you'd need more caps than is in the bottle, per day. lol. BRB


----------



## Vitruvian (Jan 7, 2009)

This product you have is yielding 4mg of Icariin per cap, correct?

On the LOW end, you'd want to take about 50 capsules/day to get an effective dose of Icariin.


----------



## OliverTwisted (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey (I know bump, bump.... im not interested in the date, its the topic)

Ive started using icariin (horny goat weed) in the last 6 months of my training and I have found it to be an amazing pre-workout endurance booster with some nice bulking on the long-end.

It is definitely my favorite so far, mainly because of the fact that im not experiencing any of the side effects I have got from other herbal supplements i.e. headaches been the main one.

Anyway the main point being the dosage of icariin, after some nice bit of googling I managed to source out a uk retailer selling 60% icariin horny goat weed in nice capsule quantities (on previous enquiries I was nearly having to resort to buying 25kg bulk powder extract from china).

The capsules are 500mg at 60% icariin so im assuming that each capsule would give me about 300mg of pure icariin and so I have been taking 2 caps per day for a total of 600mg of pure icariin!

Sounds a lot but its working out to be the perfect dosage for me as the results so far are amazing, I just hope my icariin tolerance doesn't increase and I end up 4 a day haha


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

I was looking at this the order day...the name drew me in lol!! Any good?


----------

